# Bronze color female Dovii - Please Look!



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been trying to find information for a very long time about the bronze coloration that my female Dovii has. She is very very colorful for a female. Does anyone know if it's a color morph or a regional thing? I've looked at every site I can find about Dovii and I just can't find any information on it. Does anyone have any ideas?

Also, my male that is currently 5.5" has bronze spots on it's body as opposed to black spots, even above the lateral line. Is this normal? Will they turn black? I believe they have the same parents so maybe it's something to do with that?

Here's the pics..

Female:





































Male: Notice the bronze spots, especially above the lateral line..


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful fish  wish I could help you sorry.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing special. Many female doviis have bronze coloration. Regardless, she's very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea thats what I'm starting to hear.. it's odd though cause I've never seen pics of any other girl like her.. oh well


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky, very cool fish.


----------

